# Describe your Dominant function and Auxiliary function in one sentence



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Ni- Do I know or not know what the significance is of idea 'x'?
Fe- You'll feel what I feel, or I'll feel what you'll feel; can we get on the same page?


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

Ne - Everyone is panicking and I decide to joke around.
Ti - Ok, but is a constant really a constant? (physics)


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Se: Note it all as it comes, when it comes...
Ti: ...and analyze what you pick up directly.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

X: Debatable. 
X: Unknown.
Sorry - I couldn't help it. :blushed:


----------



## infPromi (Sep 26, 2016)

Fi- sitting in my own little world of unicorns and rainbows

Ne- that annoying parent telling me to go outside


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Si: Subjective impression of external stimuli.

Te: Objective logic oriented towards efficiency.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Fi - I don't really like you
Ne - nah...maybe I do


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

N: The soup is heavy.
T: But the cactus is impressive.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fe: I'm happy if you're happy
Si: But I was happier last year


----------



## Joguon (Nov 18, 2016)

Ne: This is interesting!
Ti: Is it true?

Fe: Someone will ask about it
Si: Here are some references


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Ni -- developing accurate abstractions/representations of reality, either physical objects or patterns, typically via visual conceptualizations.
Te -- attempting to put into words (mentally verbalizing counts too) and/or implement concrete manifestations of these abstractions; inability to implement or consciously form a line of reasoning suggests a poor or misrepresented abstraction.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ti: I think therefore I am
Ne: pass the beer nuts


----------

